

Chinese activist jailed over Yahoo email is freed - boi_v2
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/08/chinese-activist-yahoo-email-freed

======
perlpimp
He was freed but Bradley Manning got 30 years in the clinker. I understand
that Bradley's disclosures were more or less about bureaucratic processes.

Never the less whisleblower is freed 10 years after. Bradley will spend rest
of his life in jail.

I don't think Chinese government is democratic in any way, even repressive.
But one can't ignore how this plays out in public media - contrast and all
that.

~~~
tty
>Bradley will spend rest of his life in jail.

Are you sure about that? Jeffrey Carney, an American who worked for the US Air
Force and spied for the DDR, was sentenced to 38 years in prison, but only
ended up serving 11 years.

------
eksith
I wonder if Yahoo will make any statements regarding this or say nothing and
hope the story quietly disappears. It's an awkward moment when the company is
trying to distance itself from the past and reinvent itself.

~~~
rll
I still don't really understand what people think Yahoo should have done in
this case when local authorities go through proper local legal channels to
obtain information. It happens all the time in the US, and as we have seen
recently, the US legal channels are at least as murky as the Chinese ones and
as it turns out, Yahoo was the company that put up the biggest fight against
those, although they still lost.

~~~
eksith
According to the EFF, a lot more :
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2007/11/undermining-
freedoms-c...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2007/11/undermining-freedoms-
china-yahoo-learns-cost-facilitating-human-rights-abuses)

It's important to remember that this _wasn 't in the U.S._ and happened in
2005, when Yahoo's public policy with regard to cooperation with authorities
wasn't under scrutiny, and therefore, a lot more complicit than today. The
cost of complicity was quite a bit worse and even Yahoo acknowledged that
fact.

